# Uhm, I think I broke it......



## CrystalMoon (Jun 16, 2014)

Has any-one else broken their "like" button?
I cannot click like.... It does not even appear? 
My internet is tetchy and laggy, so maybe thats why?
:shock: I am lost without my like button


----------



## Rlpreston (Jun 16, 2014)

Not just you, the 'Like's seem to have left the building. Completely gone!


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 17, 2014)

You are right, I was worried that I had lost my humour but all along it is the like button disappearing. Like [MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION]


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2014)

Blinking rotters stole the like button ggggrrrrr what a way to start an already horrid week.... I gotta say I don't "like" this!!!!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

[MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION] i like u lol. I was thinking the same infact im going thru withdrawls ! I was tapping ....clicking all ova the place trying to find it.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2014)

I "like" you to MR lol.... Thing is, "liking" stuff was my way of saying "hey, I think what you're saying is great" and also encouraging shy or new members. I know the more serious members couldn't give a Rats Bottom, but I feel very unhappy about it


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

[MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION] i know what u mean  
R u or anyone else having dramas with a huge snake popping up saying opps were in a bit of a tangle lol or something like that. Either the sites having issues or im going nutz lol.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2014)

Now I feel truly left out lol noooo I haven't lol


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Now I feel truly left out lol noooo I haven't lol



Just for you, CM.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol thats too funny ^ 

Hmm crazy stuff now ive got 101 notifications apparently like related but my likes are all gone from my profile ha ha


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

The old like system was no longer being supported by the vendor and it was causing the site to run slowly, so I have removed it. I am working on getting a new like system up and running. It should be ready in the next couple of hours - I'll keep you posted here.

Adam


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

Administrator said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The old like system was no longer being supported by the vendor and it was causing the site to run slowly, so I have removed it. I am working on getting a new like system up and running. It should be ready in the next couple of hours - I'll keep you posted here.
> 
> Adam




Thanks Adam. 

I really tried to like your post so that you would have 9 in total.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 17, 2014)

Damn, I was coming up for 3 1/2 thousand...

Jamie


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Damn, I was coming up for 3 1/2 thousand...
> 
> Jamie



Fret not. The database appears to be rebuilding. 3.5K may take a little while though, LOL.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2014)

Rob72 said:


> Just for you, CM.


Oh my goodness..... for me? tee hee 1/2 happy now 
Thank-you Mr Rob the Moderator Guy

- - - Updated - - -



Administrator said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The old like system was no longer being supported by the vendor and it was causing the site to run slowly, so I have removed it. I am working on getting a new like system up and running. It should be ready in the next couple of hours - I'll keep you posted here.
> 
> Adam


Oooooh a new sparkly Like button? My day is suddenly taking a turn for the better


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol im looking forward to liking tonight lol im going to go on a like frenzy  heehe hee. A button would be cool too just dont ever put a dislike lol.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh my god , what have we done. lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Oh my god , what have we done. lol


Now see here A07 *waggles finger* I take responsibility for breaking the "like" Button, but You and MR cannot rope me into being blamed for the whole notification hoohahh.... by crikey you two are veryyyy likely suspects


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

[MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION] lol all i can say is bring on that new button!  u crack me up


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> @CrystalMoon lol all i can say is bring on that new button!  u crack me up


Heh heh heh me without my Love button is like an eskimo without a fur lined jock strap........
I am putting up my hand to be the APS "like" button testerer :twisted:


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol love it  ^


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

OK Guys, 

A mini tutorial.

Now Admin is still doing his thang, but when he's finished the new Like system will go live and it behaves a little differently to the old system. Mainly, you will receive an email notification each time you receive a like, but also, your like stats are displayed in the postbit area of your posts:










Fortunately we are able to tweak these changes to our personal preference. To do so, we need to access the Settings panel, which should be located on the top right of your screen:








Now scroll down to the bottom where it says "DBTech - Post Thanks" and click on Settings:








Here we have several options -

Disable Notifications - Checking this will disable notifications for Thanks/Likes only.
Disable Emails - Checking this will disable email notifications for Thanks/Likes only.
Disable Button's Postbit Stats - Checking this will hide your Thanks/Likes tally from the postbit area in your posts

Once you have selected the options you want, be sure to click on Save Changes located on the bottom right hand corner.








Done !


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi All,

The new system is up and running. Let me know if you run into any problems.

Adam


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol. I'm confused


----------



## Stuart (Jun 17, 2014)

With the new system, to like a post, look at the bottom left of the post in question and click the Thumbs Up button. 






If you have already liked a post and change your mind, click the Thumbs down button


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

Ohhh [MENTION=27815]SniperCap[/MENTION] lol what a relief i saw the thumb go down n thought eeekkk ive disliked someone ha ha madly pressed it again then read your post....pheeeww lol


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 17, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Heh heh heh me without my Love button is like an eskimo without a fur lined jock strap........
> I am putting up my hand to be the APS "like" button testerer :twisted:


Not sure what you are talking about with your "love button" lol and not really sure about an appropriate response.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Not sure what you are talking about with your "love button" lol and not really sure about an appropriate response.


Oh I am a serial "love/liker" it is meant in a G rated manner


----------



## rockethead (Jun 17, 2014)

I just logged on I noticed I had 37 likes for a second I thought I was the most popular person on aps. heehe
then I noticed this thread o well


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

[MENTION=33334]rockethead[/MENTION] i like u


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 17, 2014)

rockethead said:


> I just logged on I noticed I had 37 likes for a second I thought I was the most popular person on aps. heehe
> then I noticed this thread o well


Maybe you are 8) lol


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 17, 2014)

So we on tapatalk still can not "like" things?


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2014)

There's a bug at the moment with the likes on Tapatalk. Hopefully they will fix it in a future version.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 18, 2014)

"Like"^^^^^


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 18, 2014)

Rob72 said:


> Just for you, CM.


Now I'm getting that


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 18, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Now I'm getting that


See, you're special too lol


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 23, 2014)

Admin is there a problem with becoming friends with someone through tapatalk as I can not search for names and when I find the person I can not add them.


----------

